# Beautiful English Spot 7 Month old Female Desperately needs A Forever Home!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

As mentioned in another post sadly bonding Hutch with Panda an English Spot girl proved unsuccessful. She was quite bitey towards Hutch although she may be able to be bonded with a larger more self assured neutered male rabbit (Panda is spayed)

Panda's previous owner has kindly agreed to take her back seen as the bonding didn't work out although she still wishes to find her a new home and has asked me to put the word out. I wish I could keep Panda myself but sadly I just don't have the room to house her independantly of Hutch and with two cats keeping her as a house rabbit isn't an option. It feels terrible as we're her third home. The previous owner was asked to look after a 13 week old Panda on a temporary basis only for the original owners to never take her home 

Panda's owners mentioned that she had been a bit hutch territorial with them although she was spayed 2 weeks ago so this may stop once her hormones completely settle. In the couple of days Panda has been with us we haven't experienced any problems. She has been friendly towards us and is an inquisitive beautiful bun. Panda isn't too keen on being picked up but will settle once you have caught and have hold of her.

If there is anyone out there who can give this girl the loving forever home that she thoroughly deserves I'd be so grateful. I would ask though that if you intend to bond her with another rabbit that you have the facilities to house her as a single house rabbit if needs be as it would be dreadful for another home to fall through.

Here is Panda

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Please either contact Chesca via the details on the link otherwise PM me. I can supply further photos on request.

PLEASE CROSS POST THIS IF YOU CAN


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of the beautiful Panda who is still looking for a home


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

She is stunning, I wish I had space :frown:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> She is stunning, I wish I had space :frown:


Isn't she?

I'm gutted I can't keep her but unfortunately I have no where to house her long term other than with Hutch and I can't have her as a house bun because of my cats  I'm sure the right home is out there somewhere for her it's just a case of getting the word out!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what a stunning rabbit, good luck in finding her a loving home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I just thought, have you thought about re-trying the bonding in a few weeks after all her hormones have gone?
You might find that once all hormones are gone they might end up a loving couple


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I just thought, have you thought about re-trying the bonding in a few weeks after all her hormones have gone?
> You might find that once all hormones are gone they might end up a loving couple


It's possible that hormones could be the cause but I don't really have any where to house her comfortably mean time. At the moment I have to block Zebby and Blossom in their hutch during the day so Panda can go in their run and then at night she is inside in an indoor cage  I'm taking her back to her previous owner tomorrow which is a bit of a distance away to travel back and forth when there is no guarantees that a second bonding would be successful. Luckily her owner is a lovely lady who equally wants the best for Panda and to find her a good home. It'd just be nice to find somewhere that could perhaps try to bond her with a friend but has the ability to keep her as a house bun otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Baby British said:


> It's possible that hormones could be the cause but I don't really have any where to house her comfortably mean time. At the moment I have to block Zebby and Blossom in their hutch during the day so Panda can go in their run and then at night she is inside in an indoor cage  I'm taking her back to her previous owner tomorrow which is a bit of a distance away to travel back and forth when there is no guarantees that a second bonding would be successful. Luckily her owner is a lovely lady who equally wants the best for Panda and to find her a good home. It'd just be nice to find somewhere that could perhaps try to bond her with a friend but has the ability to keep her as a house bun otherwise.


Ahh that makes sense...
I'm finding it very hard to get this lil lady out of my head, sooooo if you find yourselves stuck for a home (I doubt you will be cos she is adorable) and a bunny run can be organised in my direction I have a spare hutch :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Ahh that makes sense...
> I'm finding it very hard to get this lil lady out of my head, sooooo if you find yourselves stuck for a home (I doubt you will be cos she is adorable) and a bunny run can be organised in my direction I have a spare hutch :thumbup:


Wherabouts are you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in Suffolk near Cambridge :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are interested I could contact her owner (Panda ia meant to go back to her tomorrow as she is still with me at the minute) and see if something in the way of a bunny run could be arranged. Do you drive at all? If so what is the furthest you'd be able to travel to collect her?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't drive :frown:
If I'm right you are about 6 hours from me so not sure if it is going to be possible as I don't drive.
If you think it is possible then please keep me in mind, although she is a pretty girl so I'm sure someone closer to you will snap her up.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I've posted on another thread to see if anyone can help out with transport. I've found a courier based in north wales that if I could get Panda to them would be able to bring her to you for £25. The problem is that this courier is based 100 miles north of where Panda's owner lives (is even further from me )

What's even worse is that I travelled through north wales just two weeks ago when going away for the Easter weekend!

I'll be seeing the owner today when I drop Panda off so I'll see what she says.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

ok hun, if we can sort out transport and Panda's owner doesn't mind her travelling the distance I will be able to send money for the transport and petrol money for anyone that helps out :thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

bernie! u little minks!

 panda would have a great life with you


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> bernie! u little minks!
> 
> panda would have a great life with you


Aww thanks hun

I just couldn't stop thinking about her :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I currently have the same feeling for another too  dam renting!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

If a new home doesn't come up it is possible to have a house bun and cats. I have two house bunnies and eight cats and it's fine. The cats take it in turns to sleep on top of the bunnies' crate. I have three outdoor buns too and they play with the cats in the summer when they are all out in the garden.

I guess it does depend on the cats' nature - mine are pretty laid-back. I don't feed them bunny flavour cat food though - no point tempting fate!!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Lumpy said:


> If a new home doesn't come up it is possible to have a house bun and cats. I have two house bunnies and eight cats and it's fine. The cats take it in turns to sleep on top of the bunnies' crate. I have three outdoor buns too and they play with the cats in the summer when they are all out in the garden.
> 
> I guess it does depend on the cats' nature - mine are pretty laid-back. I don't feed them bunny flavour cat food though - no point tempting fate!!


I took Panda back to her owner today. Fortunately she is a really lovely lady who is desperate for the best for Panda. Apparently someone else has been in touch regarding homing her as a house rabbit although I know an experienced home is preferred and I think Panda's owner was in two minds about this prospective home.

I haven't had an any response as yet to my transport request and the other forum still have authorised my posts despite pm'ing two mods 

Bernie if you refer to the link on the OP there is a contact number for Panda's owner Chesca (she's a really nice lady!). The only trouble as you say is transport and for the minute I'm stumped. It's soooooooooo frustrating!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

I have posted a request for transport on a another forum so we shall see if there is any response. I have taken down Panda's owner's number and will give her a call if we manage to sort out some way of getting her here

Unless you think it is better for me just to call her and have a chat now?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I have posted a request for transport on a another forum so we shall see if there is any response. I have taken down Panda's owner's number and will give her a call if we manage to sort out some way of getting her here
> 
> Unless you think it is better for me just to call her and have a chat now?


It might be worth contacting Chesca to put her in the frame regarding your experience with rabbits and let her know how interested you are in Panda


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Panda is still looking for her forever home 

I think the new owners need to either be in the locality (Ceredigion or surrounding areas - west wales) otherwise able to drive to collect her. Panda is'nt great at travelling in the car so I don't think her current owner would allow her to be transported long distance.

Panda really needs an experienced owner who can attempt to bond her with a suitable male otherwise house her comfortably and afford her loads of attention as a single rabbit.

Anyone?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Too far away or I would love her 

Hope she gets a forever home soon x 

*Heidi*


----------



## EnglishSpotgirl4life (Mar 19, 2010)

OH SHE IS SO CUTE!! i wish i lived where you guys were and i would taker her in a heart beat. see looks like my boys!! oh good luck with her!!


----------

